# LED light



## Earl Taylor (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,
I've had my Taurus for about 6 months. I'm looking for and led light to mount on it, I've looked all over and can't find one.
I hope someone can help me.
Thanks,
Earl


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

What model Taurus? What kind of brightness and features are you looking for? Budget? Planning to carry, for the house or just cool factor (Not disparaging any of those reasons are totally up to you.). Need it to fit in a holster with the light?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Does Taurus have some sort of proprietary rail? If not, you may want to give olight a look.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Great minds think alike! 
Check the OPs parallel thread. 









GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner12 said:


> Does Taurus have some sort of proprietary rail? If not, you may want to give olight a look.


No, it's a standard 1913 rail, at least on their newer wares.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

denner12 said:


> Does Taurus have some sort of proprietary rail? If not, you may want to give olight a look.


+1


----------

